# Moving animals to Canada



## aishabell (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there,
this is just purely a question ATM, we *may* have the opportunity of moving over in the next 3 months, and are investigating all the options before we commit.

Can anyone please tell me the ins and outs of moving my 2 horses over to Canada. They are purely pet horses, one is a 15.2hh 15 yr old TBX, the other is a kids pony, 10hh 5 yr old welshX.

What about our 3 cats & dog? What are the costs involved?

thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can bring your animals to Canada. The dogs are quite simple, horses much more complicated/expensive I should think. There are companies in UK that do this kind of thing, handle all the necessary documentation required and take care of all the shipping.
Try these websites for costs and if they're not for you perhaps they can put you in the right direction.
AIRPETS Heathrow - Pet Travel Specialists
Home :: Pet Transportation UK/Pet Travel Agents/International Pet Travel/Pet Re-Location/Pet Exportation/Cats and Dogs Abroad/Thomas Cook Pets
Airhorse ApS - Worldwide air transportation of horses!


----------



## DanielBloch (May 22, 2009)

This post is over a month old, if you did not get your questions answered let me know, I can try find out for you I had a previous client who brought his pets over from South Africa via the U.K are you coming into Toronto


----------

